# D20 Modern Trouble in the Heartlands (Full)



## cdsaint (Jul 22, 2004)

Ok, Kind of an odd unformed game going on here, but I'll just lay out what details I have and let you decide. My daughter and her boyfreind are going to college this year, so our regular family game is going to be impractical. After taking a vote to see what they wanted to play, D20 modern was the unanimous winner.

  I've pretty much decided that it'll be a dark view of our world, and we'll be using sanity rules (either from OGL Horror or Arcana Unearthed). I'll decide on that before we actually start.

  So far I have 3 players. My son (16) my daughter (18) and her boyfreind (20). I'm looking for 2 more players who are willing to bear with 3 newbie PbP'ers. I don't have a lot of experience, but I'm feeling cocky so I can handle anything. 

  The rules we are using are:
D20 modern, duh!
Urban Arcana
D20 modern players companion (Green Ronin)
and 22 Talent Trees PDF (Bloodstone Press) (well worth what little I paid for it)

Characters will be 2nd level, 32 point buy, max HP at first level, 1/2+1 at all other level. Normal humans suitable for the real world to start please. We'll be starting in the central Illinois area of the US.

  It'll probably be a week or so before we get started, so bear that in mind. Thanks, Chris


----------



## Jarval (Jul 22, 2004)

Sounds interesting.  I'd like to play in another modern game, and the use of the Sanity rules sounds like it could make for an interesting setting.

Of the list of books you've given, I only own the D20 Modern core rule book, although I do also have all of the Modern SRD on my hard disk I'm also familiar with some of the Urban Arcana material.  If that's not a problem (and you don't mind having me in two of your games, of course! ) then count me in.


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 22, 2004)

Welcome to the game Jarval. Lacking those books won't be a problem. The only one that's really important is the Modern core rules. I'm not even really sure where I'm going with this one. It might be Dark*Matter style, or Urban Arcana, or Evil Deadesque. All I know for sure is that things should get weird.

Chris


----------



## Jarval (Jul 22, 2004)

All sounds good to me.  I'm very fond of Dark*Matter in particular 

Hmm, I've got a character concept that I've had for some time that might suit this game quite well.  How does a postgraduate mathematics student with an interest in numerology sound?


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jul 22, 2004)

I'll bite.  Been looking for an excuse to play D20 Modern for the last month or so.

Is there anything we should keep in mind when putting together a character concept?  Or will pretty much anything relatively ordinary fly, so long as they have a reason for being in Illinois?


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 22, 2004)

Sounds fine to me. I think what the kids have in mind are

Smart hacker / demolitions expert 

Fast military gunbunny type (this from my daughter who is excited about the more intense role playing environment of PbP games)

Dedicated law enforcement (criminologist) type guy

Of course these are just breif descriptions of my knowledge of the characters, but should give you some ideas of what the group is likely to have. Of course things could change by later today too. Make the character you want, we'll work with it.

Chris


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 22, 2004)

Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> I'll bite.  Been looking for an excuse to play D20 Modern for the last month or so.
> 
> Is there anything we should keep in mind when putting together a character concept?  Or will pretty much anything relatively ordinary fly, so long as they have a reason for being in Illinois?





  Just about anything you want to play, just have a reason for being in Illinois. Riverboat Casino's come to mind if you can't come up with anything else. Also some fine Institutes of higher learning located in the area. 

  By the way, welcome to the game Gramcrackered. Good to have you aboard.

Chris


----------



## Jarval (Jul 22, 2004)

Here's my character.  I'll obviously need to make a few small location based edits to his background, but I need to do a search to find the names of some suitable universities in Illinois.


*Elijah Morton*
*Smart 2* Academic (Permanent Class skills: Computer Use, Knowledge (Arcane Lore), Knowledge (Physical Sciences))

STR 10 (+0)
DEX 14 (+2)
CON 12 (+1)
INT 16 (+3)
WIS 12 (+1)
CHA 14 (+2)


*Combat Stats:*
Base Attack Bonus: +1
Melee: +1 [+1 BAB, +0 STR]
Ranged: +3 [+1 BAB, +2 DEX]
Hit Points: 12 [10 (levels) + 2 (CON)]
Defense: 13 [10 + 2 (DEX) + 1 (Class)]
Initiative: +2 [+2 (DEX)]
Movement Rate: 30 feet

*Attacks per round:*
Unarmed Strike (+1 to hit, 1d4 damage, Crit 20)


*Action Points:* 11
*Reputation;* +1
*Wealth:* +4 [4 roll, +3 Occupation, +1 Profession, +1 Level, -5 Purchases]


*Saving Throws:*
Fort: +1 [+0 base, +1 CON]
Ref: +2 [+0 base, +2 DEX]
Will: +3 [+2 base, +1 WIS]


*Feats:*
Simple Weapon Proficiency (Free for Smart Hero)
Creative (Craft (Writing), Perform (Stringed Instruments)) (1st level feat)
Combat Martial Arts (1st level feat)
Educated (Knowledge (Arcane Lore), Knowledge (Physical Sciences)) (bonus Smart Hero feat)


*Skills:*
Balance +3 (1 rank, +2 Dex)
Computer Use +9 (5 ranks, +3 Int, +1 Occupation)
Concentration +3 (2.5 ranks (cc). +1 Con)
Craft (Writing) +10 (5 ranks, +3 Int, +2 Creative)
Decipher Script +4 (1 rank, +3 Int)
Jump +1 (1 rank, +0 Str)
Knowledge (Arcane Lore) +11 (5 ranks, +3 Int, +2 Educated, +1 Occupation)
Knowledge (Physical Sciences) +13 (5 ranks, +3 Int, +2 Educated, +2 Savant, +1 Occupation)
Knowledge (Theology and Philosophy) +8 (5 ranks, +3 Int)
Perform (Stringed Intstruments) +9 (5 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 Creative)
Profession +6 (5 ranks, +1 Wis)
Read/Write Language 3 (Ancient Greek, Ancient Hebrew, Aramaic)
Research +8 (5 ranks, +3 Int)
Speak Language 2 (Ancient Greek, Aramaic)
Tumble +4 (2.5 ranks, +2 Dex)


*Talents:*
Savant: Knowledge (Physical Sciences) (+2)


*Gear:*
Briefcase:
- Notebook computer (DC 23, -4 to Wealth)
- - Broadband and Cellular modems
- Cell phone
- Penlight

Not carried:
Guitar (DC 13, -1 Wealth)
Several sets of casual clothes, a couple of coats, an overcoat and a parka.

Total Weight Carried: 9.5 lb
Load: Light


*Current XP:*
Current: 1,000
Next Level: 3,000


Elijah Morton, Associate Lecturer in Mathematics at Imperial College London.

Elijah has had a deep seated love of mathematics since his first days of school.  To say he's in his ideal job is an understatement, as he's paid every day to do his favourite hobby.  He's teaching to pay his bills, while doing research to finish his PhD thesis "The development of early mathematics through mythological and psuedomagical constructs".

Outside of his "work" he's a cheerful, easygoing sort of chap.  He plays guitar with a less-than-successful band, and is still living the student lifestyle as much as he can.


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 22, 2004)

Jarval,
I'm not 100% sure about graduate studies but ISU (Illinois State University) in Bloomington Il, U of I (University of Illinois) in Champaign Il, SIU (Southern Illinois University) in Carbondale Il, and Northwestern University in the Chicago area somewhere would all be good possibilities.

  I'll take a close look at your character in a while, but at first look he's fine. Don't know how he's going to react the first time he's invited out cow tipping though.  

  Anyway, I'm finding I've a little brushing up on the rules to do, and ideas are starting to percolate.

Chris


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jul 22, 2004)

cdsaint said:
			
		

> I'll take a close look at your character in a while, but at first look he's fine. Don't know how he's going to react the first time he's invited out cow tipping though.




Ah, Hell.  What with that comment, how can I NOT help but base my character off my uncle who lives up in that area?  Besides, we've already got quite a few educated concepts...he'll serve as a nice contrast.
Or he won't fit in whatsoever.  Er.  Definitely one or the other.

I'll throw up a character sheet in a bit.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jul 23, 2004)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Tom Merl
[B]Class(Level):[/B] Tough Hero(3)
[B]Character Level:[/B] 3
[B]Occupation:[/B] Rural

[B]Age:[/B] 23                [B]Eyes:[/B] Mud Brown
[B]Gender:[/B] Male           [B]Hair:[/B] Dirty Blonde
[B]Height:[/B] 5' 11''        [B]Skin:[/B] Tan
[B]Weight:[/B] 205 lbs        [B]Allegiances:[/B] None

[B]Str:[/B] 14(+2)            [B]HP:[/B] 34/34
[B]Dex:[/B] 12(+1)            [B]Defense:[/B] 13
[B]Con:[/B] 16(+3)            [B]Init:[/B] +1
[B]Int:[/B] 10
[B]Wis:[/B] 14(+2)            [B]Base Attack:[/B] +2
[B]Cha:[/B] 12(+1)            [B]Speed:[/B] 30'

[B]Fort:[/B] +5               [B]Reputation:[/B] +1
[B]Refl:[/B] +2               [B]Action Points:[/B] 6
[B]Will:[/B] +3               [B]Wealth Bonus:[/B] +3

[B]Melee Attack:[/B] +4
[B]Ranged Attack:[/B] +3

[B]Permanent Class Skills:[/B] Handle Animal, Survival
[B]Class Features:[/B] Robust, Damage Reduction 1/-

[B]Feats:[/B] Brawl, Endurance, Personal Firearms Proficiency,
Simple Weapons Proficiency, Track, Windfall

[B]Skills[/B]                 [B]Rank[/B]   [B]Mod[/B]   [B]Misc[/B]   [B]Total[/B]
Climb(Str):              4  +  2  +  0   =   6
Handle Animal(Cha):      6  +  1  +  0   =   7
Profession(Wis):         2  +  2  +  1   =   5
Survival(Wis):           6  +  2  +  0   =   8

[B]Gear[/B]
Ford F-150 XL
 - Winchester 94 inside Rifle Case
 - Cooler with Six-Pack of Generic Beer
 - Lotta Garbage
 - Sleeping Bag
 - Box of 20 .444 Caliber Shells
 - Binoculars
 - Flashlight
```

*Background:* Things haven't quite worked out how they were supposed to for Tom.
In theory, he was going to inherit a profitable and stable farm from his parents once they died.  You know, years down the line, after Tom had a good, firm grasp of how things were taken care of in all aspects.  And had plenty of time to screw around, of course.

In reality, his parents both died in a car crash four-odd years ago, leaving behind a farm crippled by poor choices and a changing economy.  The fact that Tom had spent most of the time before his parents death either hunting, drunk, or out hunting while drunk assured that he barely had the skills to keep the farm limping along, nonetheless enough know-how to get it back up to it's glory days.

Not that Tom didn't try.  The man worked himself ragged, called in every favor available, even tried his hand at replanting a couple of new, stable crops.  'Course, then came along that damned Atkins craze.  Lousy time to have your fields full of wheat, let me tell you...

In the end, Tom's will just sort of sapped away.  Each day he spent more and more time away from the farm, driving around aimlessly or shooting badly at anything luckless enough to cross his path.  The farm is currently a month or two away from foreclosure, the livestock long since gone and the crops completely overrun with weeds and random animals.

Not that Tom cares any more.  He's too full of self-pity and cheap beer to be thinking that clearly.

*Appearance:* The words "walking red-neck stereotype" spring to mind when one looks at Tom.  In his own defense, a lot of his apperance these days can be attributed to the hardships he's gone through recently.  After all, when your life is falling apart around you, it's more than a little difficult to find a good reason to pay attention to the little things.  You know.  Shaving.  Haircuts.  Clean clothes.  And occasionally, to the dismay of those around him, showering.

On an average day, Tom can be seen stumbling about with an o' so witty "This is My Gun Cleanin' Hat" hat crammed down about his wild black hair, face fuzzy with a week's worth of beard.  Clothing is usually a worn pair of jeans and whatever random monotone t-shirt he grabbed that morning.


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 23, 2004)

Gram,
  Looks good so far. Looks like half the folks in my graduating class actually. I'm not real sure how I'll work a rural type in here in Illinois    But I'll give it a shot.

Chris

p.s. I actually missed that it looks like he's 3rd level. He should be 2nd.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm trying to work his background around so he'll have reason to be...well...pretty much anywhere.  At any time.  With no real reason to give a damn about returning home real quick.

If that helps.

More later.


----------



## Hoog (Jul 23, 2004)

If you need another later keep me in mind. As I know your family likes to blow things up.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jul 24, 2004)

Alright, I think I'm all done.  I think.


----------



## Zaarin (Jul 24, 2004)

Ignore


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 24, 2004)

That's what happens when my son uses my computer and doesn't log off. Let me try again in a moment.


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 24, 2004)

Rogues Gallery thread  

Sorry about that guys. I guess I know what my son's screen name is now. Anyway Jarval, you're aproved. Gramcrackered, You're still 3rd level rather than 2nd. As far as a 20 gauge shotgun, pick one that comes in 20 gauge and subtract 1 from the purchase DC. Damage, I think would be the same or maybe 2d6 instead, range would be a little shorter. I'll look around and see what I can find out.

Chris


----------



## rayneedaze (Jul 24, 2004)

*my character*

Alright, I think I've finally completed my character. (BTW, I'm cdsaint's daughter.)

*Mila Pavlova*
Class: Fast 1, Strong 1
Law Enforcement 
(Permanent Class skills: Listen and Knowledge (Tactics);
Class feat: Combat Martial Arts)

Age: 24
Gender: Female
Height: 5’4”
Weight: 118lb
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Dark Brown
Skin: Light

STR 16 (+3)
DEX 16 (+3)
CON 12 (+1)
INT 12 (+1)
WIS 10 (+0)
CHA 10 (+0)


Combat Stats:
Base Attack Bonus: +1
Melee: +4 [+1 BAB, +3 STR]
Ranged: +4 [+1 BAB, +3 DEX]
Hit Points: 13 [13 (levels) + 0 (CON)]
Defense: 18 [10 + 3 (DEX) + 1(leather jacket) + 4 (Class)]
Initiative: +3 [+3 (DEX)]
Movement Rate: 30 feet


Attacks per round:
Unarmed (+4 to hit, 1d4+4(combat martial arts & melee smash) non-lethal or lethal damage, Crit 20)
Metal Baton (+4 to hit, 1d6+4 damage, Crit 19-20)


Action Points: 10
Reputation; +0
Wealth: +8


Saving Throws:
Fort: +2 [+1 base, +1 CON]
Ref: +4 [+1 base, +3 DEX]
Will: +0 [+0 base, +0 WIS]


Feats:
Simple Weapon Proficiency (Free for Class)
Armor Proficiency (light) (1st level feat)
Multilingual (Russian) (1st level feat)
Combat Martial Arts (Law Enforcement bonus feat)


Skills:
Balance +5 (2 ranks, +3 Dex)
Craft (Mechanical) +3 (2 rank, +1 Int)
Drive +4 (1 rank, +3 Dex)
Escape Artist +5 (2 ranks, +3 Dex) 
Hide +5 (2 ranks, +3 Dex)
Knowledge (Streetwise) +2 (1 rank, +1 Int)
Knowledge (Current Events) +2 (1 rank, +1 Int)
Knowledge (Pop Culture) +2 (1 rank, +1 Int)
Knowledge (Tactics) +2 (1 rank, +1 Int)
Listen +2 (2 ranks, +0 Wis)
Move Silently +5 (2 ranks, +3 Dex)
Pilot +4 (1 rank, +3 Dex)
Profession +2 (2 ranks, +0 Wis)
Repair +2 (1 rank, +1 Int)
Ride +5 (2 ranks, +3 Dex) 
Slight of Hand +4 (1 ranks, +3 Dex)
Tumble +6 (3 ranks, +3 Dex)


Talents:
Quick (found in 22 Talent Trees pamphlet)
Melee Smash 


Gear:
Handbag:
- cell phone
- digital voice recorder
- penlight
- digital camera
Daypack:
- lock pick set
- handcuffs (steel)
- handcuffs (zipties (25))
Backpack:
- canteen
- duct tape
- search and rescue kit
- binoculars (standard)
- multipurpose tool
- road atlas
- sleeping bag

Not carried:
 Several sets of casual clothes, a coat, a uniform and a rain poncho.


Current XP: 1,000
Next Level: 3,000

Backstory:
Mila is a first generation American. Her parents moved to the US from Russia in the 1970s. Her father was an officer for a number of years before he left Russia to avoid persecution. He traded government secrets to gain citizenship in America. Mila grew up in Chicago, but left the city when she attended Monmouth College in Central Illinois to major in criminal justice. She is currently working with Peoria Police Department and occasionally teaches at Midwest Martial Art where she is working on her 3rd level black belt in Kyusho Jitsu. She is gradually working toward a job with the CIA. In her free time, Mila enjoys restoring old muscle cars. 

Mila is generally introverted, but can have a sharp tongue and a dry sense of humor. She can often be overly sarcastic and aggressive.

Appearance:
Mila has long brown hair and piercing blue eyes, but is not overly attractive. When she is not working, she normally wears jeans and a t-shirt or a tank top.


----------



## Zaarin (Jul 24, 2004)

*Zaarin's character*

Heads up, i'm cdsaints son.

*Joseph Lounds*
Dedicated 2 investigative (+1 gather information, sense motive)

Str10 +0
Dex14 +2
Con12 +1
Int14 +2
Wis16 +3
Cha12 +1

*Combat Stats*
BAB +1
Melee +1
Ranged +3 (+1BAB +2 Dex)
HP 12  (10 levels +2 Con)
Defense 14 (+2 levels +2 Dex)
Initiative +2 (+2 Dex)
Speed 30ft

*Attacks*
Ruger Service Six, (+3 to hit, 2d6, 20critical, range 30)

*Action Points* 11
Reputation +2
Wealth +12 (8+2 occupation, +3 Profession, +1 Star Employee (feat), -1 purchases

*Saves*
Fort +3 (+2 class, +1 Con)
Ref +2 (+2 Dex)
Will +5 (+2 class, +3 Wis)
Sanity points:90

*Feats*
Simple Weapon Proficiency (Free)
Personal Firearms Proficency(Occupation)
Star Employee(Gather Information Class Skill)(Players Companion)(1st)
Educated(Knowledge(behavioral sciences)(photography))
Attentive(Bonus Feat)

*Skills*
Craft (Writing) +7 (5 ranks +2 Int)
Gather Information +7 (5 ranks, +1 Cha, +1 occupation)
Investigate +9 (5 ranks, +2 Int, +2 Attentive)
Knowledge (Behavioral Sciences) +9 (5 ranks,+2 Int, +2 Educated)
Knowledge (Photography) +9 (5 ranks,+2 Int, +2 Educated)
Profession +8 (5 ranks, +3 Wis)
Sense Motive +14 (5ranks,+3 Wis,+1 Occupation,+2 Attentive,+1 Skill Emphasis)

*Talents*
Skill Emphasis (Sense Motive)

*Allegiances*
Journalistic Integrity

*Gear*
Photojournalist's Vest
-35mm Camera (-2 wealth)
-5 rolls of Film
-Cell Phone
-Ruger Service Six (-1 Wealth)
-1 Full Speed Loader
Firearms License

*Not Carried*
Casual clothes
Umbrella
Box of 44 .38 calibur bullets

Weight carried 5.5lbs
Light Load


Xp: 1000
Next: 3000

Joseph Lounds: Random reporter at Channel 19 News


Joseph always had the knack of knowing when when someone was lying to him. Unfortunately his habit for being brutally honest that came with it has earned him few friends. Luckily he knows when to ask the right questions and how to ask them. He thought that these talents would make him a great journalist. So when he was finished with high school he turned his full focus to journalism, and decided on a minor in photojournalism for an oddjob in case no work was to be found. He turned his resume in to Channel 19, hoping to be hired as a reporter. He found out after he was hired that his rather plain appearence was not what the station wanted, so he was put behind a camera. Much to his chagrin, he was becoming well known for his photography around the station, but he wants to become an actual reporter. After work he tends to keep an ear out for his police scanner for a big story. However single minded he is about his success, he is likeable enough if one was able to get past his lack of tact.  

Clothing
Joseph Wears his vest and jeans while working.
He wears a white button down shirt and jeans while not at work.

Appearence
Joseph has brown eyes, Light brown hair, is 5'8" and 192lbs, and has a light caucasian complexion.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jul 24, 2004)

cdsaint said:
			
		

> Gramcrackered, You're still 3rd level rather than 2nd.




Damn.  _Hate_ it when I do that.  Pain in the friggin' ass...



> As far as a 20 gauge shotgun, pick one that comes in 20 gauge and subtract 1 from the purchase DC. Damage, I think would be the same or maybe 2d6 instead, range would be a little shorter. I'll look around and see what I can find out.




Wasn't able to find much when I searched.  Which seemed odd, until you realize that knowledge about hunting and roleplaying usually aren't fields that cross together.


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 24, 2004)

Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> Wasn't able to find much when I searched.  Which seemed odd, until you realize that knowledge about hunting and roleplaying usually aren't fields that cross together.




  True. After looking myself, I'm amazed at the contradictions I see, as usual with d20 modern. Overall it's a great game, and I like the fact that the firearms rules keep it simple, but I have to resist the urge to house rule gun stuff every time I run it.

  Anyway, it looks like you avoided the shotgun question altogether, but for future reference I'll houserule a 20 gauge as -1 wealth DC, -10 range increment from the base 12 gauge stats.

Chris


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 24, 2004)

Raynee,

  Your hit points should be 15, you left out your con modifier.

Skills, you spent 27, by my count you should have 28 (for fast at 1st and strong at 2nd) or 22 (for strong at 1st and fast at 2nd). I may have missed a cross class skill point you spent, check and let me know.

Also, your AP should be 11 rather than 10.

Get those straightened out and post Mila in the RG.

Chris


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 24, 2004)

Zaarin,

  Your abilities are OK, and it looks like you used the right bonuses figuring skills etc. but your bonuses listed by your stats are confused. 

Sorry to tell you, but Illinois doesn't have a concealed carry law. You'll have to lose that license.

I'll go through and check again more closely after you clean up your stat bonuses

Chris


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jul 25, 2004)

cdsaint said:
			
		

> Anyway, it looks like you avoided the shotgun question altogether...




Heh.  Figured it'd just be easier to have him hunt larger game than to muddle the twenty-gauge out; occured to me that it really wasn't worth the bother.


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 25, 2004)

Yep, sometimes it's easier to just avoid those questions. I'm still working things up, so bear with me. I anticipate a start by wednesday.

Chris


----------



## cryptkpr9 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Character*

Hey I am working on my character it is just going to take some time. Hey what is the wealth bonus for a military occupation? thanx Later dayz


----------



## Jarval (Jul 27, 2004)

The Wealth Bonus Increase for the military occupation is +1.

I'll get Elijah posted to the RG thread some time tomorrow, along with a couple of edits to his background.


----------



## cryptkpr9 (Jul 27, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> The Wealth Bonus Increase for the military occupation is +1.
> 
> I'll get Elijah posted to the RG thread some time tomorrow, along with a couple of edits to his background.






I just don't remember how to do wealth. that is all.


----------



## cryptkpr9 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Character so far.*

Ulrich Lyoko

Human Male
Tough Hero 1 / Smart Hero 1

Representing cryptkpr9


Strength 14 (+2) 
Dexterity 14 (+2) 
Constitution 14 (+2) 
Intelligence 16 (+3) 
Wisdom 10 (+0) 
Charisma 10 (+0)

 Size: Medium 
Height: 6' 4" 
Weight: 210 lb 
Eyes: Black 
Hair: Gray 
Skin: Tan 

Talents:
Robust
Savant -- computer use

Total Hit Points: 15

Speed: 30 feet

Armor Class: 13 = 10 + 1 [class] +2 [dexterity] 

Touch AC: 13
Flat-footed: 11

Initiative modifier: +2 = +2 [dexterity]  
Fortitude save: +3 = 1 [base] +2 [constitution]  
Reflex save: +2 = 0 [base] +2 [dexterity]  
Will save: +1 = 1 [base] 

Attack (handheld): +2 = 0 [base] +2 [strength]  
Attack (missile): +2 = 0 [base] +2 [dexterity]  
Grapple check: +2 = 0 [base] +2 [strength] 

Wealth Bonus: ???
Reputation: +1  
Action points: 10 (lifetime)

Military (starting occupation)
Demolitions
Knowledge (tactics)


Feats:
Cautious  
Windfall x1  
Simple Weapon Proficiency [free]  
Personal Firearms Proficiency  

Climb Str* 6 =  +2 +4  
Computer Use Int 11 =  +3 +5 +3 [savant]  
Craft (Chemical) Int 8 =  +3 +5  
Craft (Electronic) Int 8 =  +3 +5  
Craft (Structural) Int 8 =  +3 +5  
Demolitions Int 11 =  +3 +5 +1 [Military] +2 [cautious]  
Disable Device Int 8 =  +3 +3  +2 [cautious]
Knowledge (tactics) 6= +3 +2 +1 [Military] 
Profession Wis 5 =  +0 +5  
Repair Int 7 =  +3 +4  
Research Wis 7 =  +3 +4  
Search Int 6 =  +3 +3  
* = check penalty for wearing armor

This character also has 2 ranks in Speak Languages.
This character also has 2 ranks in Read/Write Languages.

Human
Extra feat at first level (already included)
Four extra skill points at first level (already included)
One extra skill point at each additional level (already included)

 Class HP rolled  
Level 1: Smart Hero 9 
Level 2: Tough Hero 6 

Ulrich Lyoko's Equipment:

*can't do until i know the wealth bonus.*

Ulrich Lyoko's Languages:
-Russian
-Japanese

Ulrich Lyoko's Allegiance(s):
-Marines


More about Ulrich Lyoko:

Backstory:
Ulrich is a home grown American. His parents are Jeremy, his Russian father and Yumi, his Japanese mother. His father was a military officer for a number of years before he met Yumi on an airbase in Japan. Jeremy and Yumi quickly fell in love and then they had Ulrich. Ulrich grew up as a military child, learning to speak Russian and Japanese and English. When Ulrich was old enough, he enlisted into the military as a marine. After boot he and his parents left Japan to go to Springfield, IL. He learned demolitions as part of the marines training. He is currently working with at Stationed in Peoria and trys to improve upon his martial arts training. Ulrich also teaches computer training to all the new recruits. He occasionally teaches Chemistry at I.C.C. where he is expanding on his knowledge on building chemical compounds. He is gradually working toward being a Special Forces operative.

Ulrich is generally quiet, but when he talks you have to listen and a dry sense of humor. He is often being overly bossy and aggressive.

Appearance:
Ulrich has short gray hair and dark black eyes, but is not overly attractive. When he is not working, he normally wears fatigues and a military t-shirt. He also where a vest most of the time.


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 27, 2004)

Good to hear from you Eric. I think everyone has chimed in now. I'll go over your character and look for any problems tomorrow afternoon Eric.

Chris


----------



## Jarval (Jul 27, 2004)

Due to study and work commitments, I'm going to be away from EN World from the 27th of July until the 5th of August.  Sorry for any problems this might cause.  If I'm out of the game, no problem, I fully understand.


----------



## Hoog (Jul 28, 2004)

Okay Chris 
This is what I came Up with 
Jason Blackman  

Strong1 Dedicated 1 
Jason Blackman was born and raised in the Heartland, joined the military at 17, became a medic was bored with the slow life so joined the rangers he was on his way to the green beret's when he blew out his knee. So fully recovered medically, but not enough for the army he returns home to study medicine at the Central Illinois Medical School. He enjoys the success of his life but feels that something has been left out. He still likes to work out and to take risks but has grown up somewhat.

I will post the character after work on Wednesday 
Mike


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey there, I'd be very interested in this if you'd like another person.  I've been looking to try out d20 modern for a while, just never had the chance.  Anyway, if not I understand...


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 28, 2004)

Hob, I already called up our alternate with Jarval's absence, and moved Jarval to the first alternate position, but I'll certainly count you in as alternate #2 in case of another absence.

  For everyone, I'm still wallowing in indecision over exactly how to kick things off, but will still try to post our beginning game thread tomorrow.

Chris


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jul 28, 2004)

Wealth for characters of second level is determined by adding the following:

6 + Occupation Bonus + Ranks in Profession + Any Feat Bonuses + Random Other Thingies.


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 29, 2004)

Sorry I'm lagging folks. I'll be happy when I find a job, so I can get a little rest. Just haven't had much time this week. I'll hopefully post tomorrow.

Chris


----------



## Hoog (Jul 29, 2004)

Actually Chris let Hob have the spot I think one game right now will be enough work is killing me now.
Mike


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 29, 2004)

Ok Hob,
  Looks like you get your shot after all. Please post a character, and I'll try and get you set up and get things rolling here. After today I won't have any more interviews until Monday next week, so hopefully I can get this going before then.

Chris


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 30, 2004)

OK then, I think I've finally come up with a decent idea to kick this beastie off. I should start the game thread later tonight. I'll also be looking at your character in depth tonight Eric. 

  Hob, we're going to go ahead and start, if you see this and still want in let me know by monday, otherwise I'll just wait for Jarval to come back to us.

Chris


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 31, 2004)

cryptkpr9, it looks like your starting wealth bonus would be 14. Everything else looks ok.

Next time I post, It should be the link to the game thread.

Chris


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 31, 2004)

Game thread 

OK, We're up and running. More later.

Chris


----------



## cdsaint (Aug 2, 2004)

Just an FYI, I hope to post later tonight, but will probably only post about 3-4 times a week.

  Hob, If you're still interested let me know, if not, I'll start recruiting tuesday.

Chris


----------



## cryptkpr9 (Aug 2, 2004)

Ulrich Lyoko

Human Male
Tough Hero 1 / Smart Hero 1

Representing cryptkpr9


Strength 14 (+2) 
Dexterity 14 (+2) 
Constitution 14 (+2) 
Intelligence 16 (+3) 
Wisdom 10 (+0) 
Charisma 10 (+0)

Size: Medium 
Height: 6' 4" 
Weight: 210 lb 
Eyes: Black 
Hair: Gray 
Skin: Tan 

Talents:
Robust
Savant -- computer use

Total Hit Points: 15

Speed: 30 feet

Armor Class: 13 = 10 + 1 [class] +2 [dexterity] 

Touch AC: 13
Flat-footed: 11

Initiative modifier: +2 = +2 [dexterity] 
Fortitude save: +3 = 1 [base] +2 [constitution] 
Reflex save: +2 = 0 [base] +2 [dexterity] 
Will save: +1 = 1 [base] 

Attack (handheld): +2 = 0 [base] +2 [strength] 
Attack (missile): +2 = 0 [base] +2 [dexterity] 
Grapple check: +2 = 0 [base] +2 [strength] 

Knife [1d4, crit 19-20, range inc 10 ft., 1 lb, one-handed, piercing]

Metal Baton [1d6, crit 19-20, 2 lb, one-handed, bludgeoning]

Desert Eagle autoloader [2d8, crit 20, range incr 40 ft., 4 lb, ballistic, semi-automatic]

Dynamite [2d6, crit --, burst radius 5 ft., range incr 10 ft., 1 lb, concussion](not always used)



Wealth Bonus: 3
Reputation: +1 
Action points: 10 (lifetime)

Military (starting occupation)
Demolitions
Knowledge (tactics)


Feats:
Cautious 
Windfall x1 
Simple Weapon Proficiency [free] 
Personal Firearms Proficiency 

Climb Str* 6 = +2 +4 
Computer Use Int 11 = +3 +5 +3 [savant] 
Craft (Chemical) Int 8 = +3 +5 
Craft (Electronic) Int 8 = +3 +5 
Craft (Structural) Int 8 = +3 +5 
Demolitions Int 11 = +3 +5 +1 [Military] +2 [cautious] 
Disable Device Int 8 = +3 +3 +2 [cautious]
Knowledge (tactics) 6= +3 +2 +1 [Military] 
Profession Wis 5 = +0 +5 
Repair Int 7 = +3 +4 
Research Wis 7 = +3 +4 
Search Int 6 = +3 +3 
* = check penalty for wearing armor

This character also has 2 ranks in Speak Languages.
This character also has 2 ranks in Read/Write Languages.

Human
Extra feat at first level (already included)
Four extra skill points at first level (already included)
One extra skill point at each additional level (already included)

Class HP rolled 
Level 1: Smart Hero 9 
Level 2: Tough Hero 6 

Ulrich Lyoko's Equipment:

Gear:
Meshvest:
- license
- cell phone
- multipurpose tool
Contractors Field bag:
- pda (-1 point)
- Gps Reciver (-1 point)
- Laptop(upgraded(-7 points))
- handcuffs (zipties (25))
Backpack:
- mechanical kit (basic)
- 2 box magizines(full)
- illuminator
- duct tape
- road atlas
- electrical kit(basic)
- 2 boxes of extra ammo(.50AE)
- Fatigue jacket
- 5 sticks of Dynomite
- detonators ( 2 radio, 2 wired, 1 timed)

*Not* carried:
Sets of casual clothes/fatigues, dynamite (4 boxes), 48 Detonators( 10 blastin, 12 radio, 12 timed, 14 wired), printer, scanner, 2 boxes of extra ammo(.50AE), demo kit, broadband modem.



Ulrich Lyoko's Languages:
-Russian
-Japanese

Ulrich Lyoko's Allegiance(s):
-Marines


More about Ulrich Lyoko:

Backstory:
Ulrich is a home grown American. His parents are Jeremy, his American father and Yumi, his Japanese mother. His father was a military officer for a number of years before he met Yumi on an airbase in Japan. Jeremy and Yumi quickly fell in love and then they had Ulrich. Ulrich grew up as a military child, learning to speak Russian and Japanese and English. When Ulrich was old enough, he enlisted into the military as a marine. After boot he and his parents left Japan to go to Springfield, IL. He learned demolitions as part of the marines training. He is currently working with at Stationed in Peoria and trys to improve upon his martial arts training. Ulrich also teaches computer training to all the new recruits. He occasionally teaches Chemistry at I.C.C. where he is expanding on his knowledge on building chemical compounds. He is gradually working toward being a Special Forces operative.

Ulrich is generally quiet, but when he talks you have to listen and a dry sense of humor. He is often being overly bossy and aggressive.

Appearance:
Ulrich has short gray hair and dark black eyes. When he is not working, he normally wears fatigues and a military t-shirt. He also where a vest most of the time.


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm definitely still interested, but I'll have to wait until tomorrow to work up a character, in full.  I'm thinking either a rastafarian taxi driver or a bored rich kid student...


----------



## cdsaint (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey Hob,
  Glad to hear from you, sorry about the confusion earlier. I try to take the folks who get here first for the most part, but sometimes that works against you as RL rears it's ugly head.

  Bored rich kid student would fit right in as far as the campaign goes. There are plenty of them at Bradley university in Peoria, and several other schools in the area. A rastafarian taxi driver would be a bit harder, but if you can see one in central Illinois go for it. A rastafarian in a world of rednecks (of which we also have our share) might not be a happy camper, but pretty soon probably none of the PC's will be.


----------



## cdsaint (Aug 4, 2004)

Just an FYI, I've decided to use the sanity rules from Unearthed Arcana. Your starting sanity score is 5 x your wisdom score. 

I'm holding off a little waiting for Hob to get his character up before things go wierd, please bear with me a little longer.

Chris


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Aug 4, 2004)

Zachary Chandler Thaines
Charismatic 2 
Occupation: Dillettante

Age: 18
Gender: Male
Height: 5’11”
Weight: 165
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Black
Skin: Pale

Str 10 (0)
Dex 14 (+2)
Con 14 (+2)
Int 14 (+2)
Wis 10 (0)
Chr 16 (+3)

Hp: 14
Defense: 13
Fort: +4
Reflex: +4
Will: +0
Speed: 30’
Initiative: +2

Reputation: +3
Wealth: +12 (4, + 6occup + 3,feat + 1prof, -3 cost)
Action Points: 11
Allegiances: Self Preservation
Sanity: 50

Skills:
Bluff: +10 (+2 lvl)
Diplomacy: +8 or +10 (+2 when lying)
Gamble (Occupation): +9 (+2 lvl, +2 feat)
Gather Information: +8
Intimidate: +10 (+2 feat)
Knowledge (Civics) +7
Knowledge (Business) +7
Profession (Investor) +6 (+1 feat)
Read/Write: French, German
Speak: French, German, Italian

Feats:
Archaic Weapon Proficiency
Confident
Windfall

Talents: Fast Talk (+2 to Bluff, Gamble, Diplomacy when deceiving)

BAB: +1
Sword Cane  +1  (1d6, 18-20)
Shuriken +2 (1, 20)  10’
Derringer –2 (2d6, 20)  10’

Gear:
Shuriken (10) 5
2 Matching (.45) Derringers in carrying case 2
Case of 50 (.45) Bullets 4
Sword Cane 3

3 Business Outfits
Aluminum Travel Case (10 lb) 5
Briefcase, leather 2 
Day Pack 2
Formal Outfit (a really nice suit, -1 wealth)

Digital Camera 
Cell Phone
Digital Audio Recorder
Firearm license (derringer)
Notebook Laptop (upgraded), broadband/cellular modem (-1 wealth)
PDA (-1 Wealth)
Penlight
Concealed Carry Holsters (1 waist, 1 ankle)
3 Fake IDs
2 Packs of Newports
Steel lighter with frowny-face etched on side

Background:
Zach’s had it all since he was born.  Countless electronic goodies, nice cloths, plenty of toys, and more recently luxury cars, drugs of every flavor, and plenty of shallow girls. It bores the hell out of him.  His father, a thrice divorced corporate lawyer who represents big tobacco interests, has all but written Zach off as a failure since he divorced his mother, a delightfully medicated eastcoast member of the elite from old money.  Needless to say, he has lived an emotionally neglected, but physically decadent life.  Zach lives off of a large trust fund and a number of investments, which he manages himself utilizing his modest business sense combined with a knack for knowing “the right people”.  Zach has a predilection toward bitterness and self-indulgent/self-destructive activities, the primary of which is gambling large sums of money.  He’s a jaded kind of a guy, but he is only eighteen, which means he still retains a certain amount of naivety, especially regarding those of diverse economic or cultural backgrounds.  He is attracted to unstable personalities, finding extremity of character intriguing.  Currently he is “taking a few years off” before presumably entering a private educational institution, most recently this has entailed a trip to Europe, including a six-month stay in Italy.

Appearance:
Zach is relatively good looking, but has very young features.  His dark eyes reveal a bit of his unstable personality to the perceptive, but on a whole he appears to be a very well dressed, if occasionally disheveled young man.  He exclusively wears name-brand clothing that is in current fashion, usually dressing somewhat conservatively in dress pants and a collared silk shirt.  He sports a very nice gold wristwatch that has a yellow frowny-face displayed behind the clock.


----------



## cdsaint (Aug 5, 2004)

Another strange and busy day, Lots of personal crap going on. First post tomorrow will be an update for all of you...... No, really..... I mean it.

Chris


----------



## cdsaint (Aug 16, 2004)

Well, still no job after 2 months and many promising leads, so I'm letting my cable and cable modem go. I don't know how long my absence will be, so Troubles in the Heartland will be going on hiatus for awhile. Hopefully It won't be too long before I can afford at least a dial up connection.

Thanks, Chris


----------

